# Ahhh...The Colors of Fall



## Polyploid (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, I'm new here but I wanted to share a few pics of this years bud.  I grow one outdoor plant a year (which usually lasts me a year 'cuz I'm a casual smoker) and I'm particularly proud of this years crop!  Strain: Purple Cough Sativa.  Growing Medium: Hyponex Potting Soil/5-gallon plastic pot.  Initial Additives: A generous sprinkling of Ozmicote mixed into potting soil . Germination: Wet paper towel-February 10, 2006.  General Fertilization: Miracle Gro/bi-monthly.  General Watering: Every 2-3 days when sunny.  Special treatments: Central leader topped at 2-months. Watered with 12 1/2 ounces of 100% Pure Vermont maple syrup in 2 gallons of water, 2 weeks after first buds appeared.  Will water again with same maple syrup mixture in one week.  Will water again with mixture of Raw 100% Pure Natural Uncooked Honey in 2 gallons of water, one week before harvest.  Estimated Harvest Date: Three weeks from today.  Estimated Yield: 1-2 ounces, manicured.  Enjoy!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

Man she is a beauty. I love the purple color she has. Can't wait for the next round of pics.


----------



## monkey (Sep 7, 2006)

nice..looks like a sweet one


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 7, 2006)

Polyploid, What is the reason for the maple syrup and the honey? Does it add taste or weight? I've heard that adding stuff like that does nothing but add weight. Verry nice by the way. I love the purple in the buds. A few buds on my AK-47"s are turning purple and i have one thats turning kinda blue and pink.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 7, 2006)

very nice.....i can almost smell it


----------



## Polyploid (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Ptbo,

The maple syrup/honey idea is an experiment this year. First off, I've always relished the purple bud so I'm especially pleased with this years plant. Another quality I really like in my bud is a lot of sugar-coating (you know, the white, sticky powdery stuff that makes you cough). Those are the trichomes...the little balls of sap that ooze out of the maturing buds and smaller leaves.

I don't know if it's true or not, but I've heard that you can increase the amount and size of the trichomes by watering with a sugar-solution while the plant is budding. It makes sense to me, after all trichomes are sap and in a lot of plants and trees, sap is predominately sugar. Take for instance pine sap...sweet and sticky!

I'm hoping that by adding natural, sugary sap from maple trees (hence my maple syrup concoction) and natural sugars made from plants by honeybees, I'll be able to alter and increase the amount of trichomes on my buds. I'm also hoping the honey and maple syrup will add a bit of flavor to the buds.

Anyway, I plan on adding a pound of organic honey to 2-gallons of boiling water to dilute it enough so the plant can absorb the sugar molecules (letting it cool before I water, of course).

I figure the use of natural, organic sugars from other plants is better than using refined sugar, and after all, what have I got to lose??

If I suceed in boosting the trichomes in my plant, and adding a little 'maple flavor' to the buds, I think I'll call it "Murple Syrup"!!

Wish me luck!


----------

